# English language radio station in Spain



## Espana2016 (Feb 23, 2016)

I've just discovered an English language radio station broadcasting to and from Southern Spain that could be really useful to both residents and those contemplating a move to Spain. Talk Radio Europe broadcasts worldwide on the internet and on various FM frequencies in Spain. When not on air, it carries the BBC World Service.

Mostly speech-based and with very little music, it has a familiar format of breakfast and daytime shows, featuring news, discussion, sport, weather and even traffic news! 
Recent discussions and debates (including phone-ins) have covered topics such as Brexit, Euro v Pound, Spanish incomes and poverty, the quality of Spanish wine and the plight of a donkey sanctuary near Granada!

For those who like to keep up with news in their adopted country, there is a daily programme of Spanish news - in English of course! On their website there's also a 'catch-up' facility for any shows you may have missed.
The presenters are all residents of Spain and very personable and although a commercial station, the advert breaks are not intrusive.

I'm totally hooked!

I should perhaps add that I have no connection with the station other than as a listener.

Geoffrey


----------



## Pazcat (Mar 24, 2010)

I have that on in the car, the reception around here can be patchy at times but it is certainly better than anything else I can find whether in English or Spanish and to be fair I'm probably not their target audience.


----------



## bob_bob (Jan 5, 2011)

Internet Radio UK, online radio stations, listen to internet radio

http://www.listenlive.eu/uk.html


----------



## DJ Biscuit (Jan 25, 2016)

Hi, I am a presenter for an English language radio station on the Costa del Sol. We play a lot of music though. But my show is a mix of topical items, unusual and funny news stories, bit of politcs and controversy and as my background is acting and comedy there are film and TV reviews and jokes. It´s weekdays noon to 3pm and on Saturday afternoons I co-host a football based show from a sports room in a pub in La Cala de Mijas. We are a commercial station but try to keep ads as unobtrusive as possible.


----------



## xicoalc (Apr 20, 2010)

I do like TRE although they need to sort out some teccy issues, the autodj kicks in several times a day when out of studio presenters loose their internet connection and in certain areas the reception is very poor despite them advertising as covering the area.

Nevertheless it is a pretty good station and one of my preselects in the car!


----------



## st3v3y (Aug 27, 2015)

DJ Biscuit said:


> Hi, I am a presenter for an English language radio station on the Costa del Sol. We play a lot of music though. But my show is a mix of topical items, unusual and funny news stories, bit of politcs and controversy and as my background is acting and comedy there are film and TV reviews and jokes. It´s weekdays noon to 3pm and on Saturday afternoons I co-host a football based show from a sports room in a pub in La Cala de Mijas. We are a commercial station but try to keep ads as unobtrusive as possible.


Hi there, which station is this and is it available via the internet as I don't move down there until Autumn?

Would love to give you a listen as I used to write political comedy for Spitting Image when I was a very young and also went on to write for The News Huddlines on Radio 2 and Week Ending on Radio 4 as well as numerous other various bouts of lunacy for BBC, ITV & Channel 4. Just your basic idiot with a pen I guess!


----------



## DJ Biscuit (Jan 25, 2016)

Hi. It's called The Beat 106 FM. the-beat and yes, you can listen online! Whereabouts are you moving to? I write and perform, so maybe we can create something?

Chris Karle


----------



## st3v3y (Aug 27, 2015)

Location should be within a few miles of Estepona so not too far away. Once I'm settled in we can meet up and see if we can't help people enjoy life even more


----------



## ricardoylucia (Dec 1, 2009)

All this is fine if one lives along the coastal areas, but not for those of us who live way inland..like Jaén province...


----------



## Pazcat (Mar 24, 2010)

ricardoylucia said:


> All this is fine if one lives along the coastal areas, but not for those of us who live way inland..like Jaén province...


You can always listen to pretty much any radio station via the internet on your computer or phone/tablet.
Just go to the station website and follow the links to listen live/online.


----------



## ricardoylucia (Dec 1, 2009)

Pazcat said:


> You can always listen to pretty much any radio station via the internet on your computer or phone/tablet.
> Just go to the station website and follow the links to listen live/online.


That I already know about and we do sometimes, but there are times, it would be great to be able to listen an English based radio station in the car..without having to travel 2 hours to the coast..lol


----------

